
How to switch between your Chrome tabs using your keyboard - kiyanwang
https://www.fatosmorina.com/how-to-switch-between-your-chrome-tabs-using-your-keyboard/
======
soundofvictory
I have been using the chrome plugin vimium
([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/vimium/dbepggeogba...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/vimium/dbepggeogbaibhgnhhndojpepiihcmeb?hl=en))
for a while which does some similar things while at the same time emulating a
Vi style interface for page navigation.

------
gjvc
control + page up / control + page down

Doesn't need an extension.

